# Beginners Quilting book says knitting is necessary?



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Pam6's list today had a book _Quilting for Beginners_. Amazon.com: Quilting For Beginners - Quick Guide To Quilt Making. eBook: Martha E. James: Kindle Store Since it had a 4+ star rating I downloaded it. The first chapter is about knitting as the author states that is the single most important thing to learn in order to quilt. The book seemed to get worse from there as I really couldn't understand most of what she wrote about. 

I freely admit I am a beginner quilter -- haven't actually completed my first quilt top yet (but I'm close), nevermind actually quilted one (except as a joint project for charity several years ago). But I can't figure out for the life of me why knowing how to knit is important in order to quilt. I don't knit but do know how to crochet, although I don't particularly enjoy it. 

Any ideas?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well I can't knit so there! I tried...really I did. I can crochet but knitting? :hair so i wouldn't put much stock in that.. Going to download the book now though and see what it says!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I, too, can crochet but never learned to knit. I can sew absolutely anything, though. Author apparently thinks the way they learned is the only way.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Oh my gosh, I've been doing it wrong for 27 years, no one ever told me that I needed to learn to knit first!

Really though, I think there's only a few things that are important to learn for quilting.

Learn how to use a rotary cutter
Start with a simple pattern
Strip piecing is a great time saver
Keep seams accurate
Contrast in fabric is a good thing
Like the colors you work with
And most importantly-enjoy yourself


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I knit as well as quilt--I have never had to knit a quilt or quilt something I'm knitting. If anyone figures out what she is thinking please post it!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't quilt, but do knit and crochet, although not well. My Mom and Grandmother use to quilt and neither could knit.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I've been quilting since the 1960s, and my grandmother (born in 1886) started quilting as a girl and taught me everything she knew, and I have never even heard anyone mention knitting involved with quilting, and I can't even begin to imagine how or mostly why it would be incorporated! 

A quilt by its very nature is a multi-layered construction of strong, thick fabrics with short, close, non-giving stitching to maintain its structure and to prevent air flow. Knitting is exactly the opposite, comprised of soft, easily broken, stretchy fibers of a woven pattern to allow pliability and air flow.

Why you would even consider joining the two is a mystery to me. I downloaded the book out of curiosity and, although she mentions the importance of learning to knit she never actually mentions (that I saw on a quick scan) where she proposes that you use it on a quilt. Sorry, but I think I'd toss this reference and find a better one. Unfortunately, free doesn't always equate with good or correct information. Just my two cents.

P.S. I also knit and crochet, so I do know what is involved with each craft, just for the record, lol.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I crochet, don't knit but quilt like a mad woman!!!! If you want an easy book, the ones by Eleanor Burns (Quilt in a Day) are pretty easy to follow. Pick an easy pattern.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm totally confused with the first sentence of chapter one. LOL Here is the second sentence. "Knitting is essential to the process of closing up various stitches at the ends of patterns so that the blanket you are quilting will not fall apart on you after putting the hard work in of designing the quilt." Huh? 

I'll admit that I'm nowhere near an expert at quilting, but that sentence makes no sense to me whatsoever.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm glad I'm not losing my mind! :happy2: I hope those of you who downloaded the book will review it on Amazon since when I ordered it this morning it had better than 4 stars. Someone did leave a one star rating today. 

For those not downloading it, here is what she says about knitting and quilting:

_If you are going to start quilting, the first and, by far, most important step is to learn how to knit. Knitting is essential to the process of closing up various stitchings at the ends of patterns so that the blanket you are quilting will not fall apart on you after putting the hard work in of designing the quilt. We will be talking of many things in this chapter that will help ._

And later in the book:
_There are many other different patterns that are pretty amazing in their formation. Below I give vivid descriptions of them and the directions on how to stitch, cut and knit through these quilts. You will be amazed at how easy these things can be assembled._
But she doesn't provide any instructions.

Even though this was a free book, I'm throwing it back as there is no sense having a book like this taking up room on my Kindle or computer.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

It sounds as if she is totally clueless and is pulling out all sorts of terms trying to sound knowledgable.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Belfrybat said:


> I'm glad I'm not losing my mind! :happy2: I hope those of you who downloaded the book will review it on Amazon since when I ordered it this morning it had better than 4 stars. Someone did leave a one star rating today.
> 
> For those not downloading it, here is what she says about knitting and quilting:
> 
> ...


This thread got my curiosity going, so I downloaded it and skimmed through a couple of chapters. Apparently she thinks quilting and knitting should be combined, yet gives no patterns. Also looks like she puts a lot of emphasis on hand stitching.

I dont quilt yet, I do crochet and knit. I cant really imagine trying to combine the 2. I wouldnt be interested in hand stitching a quilt either.
Im deleting the book as well.

It does seem to be a rambling muse.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Terri in WV said:


> Oh my gosh, I've been doing it wrong for 27 years, no one ever told me that I needed to learn to knit first!
> 
> Really though, I think there's only a few things that are important to learn for quilting.
> 
> ...


Hope the OP doesn't mind my asking, but what is 'strip piecing'? I'm also at the ABC stage of learning to quilt.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Strip piecing and chain piecing is a great way to get things done quicker. There are a lot of different patterns that can be done this way. One of my favorites is Eleanor Burns's quilt in a day log cabin. It's a great book for beginners.

Here's an example of strip piecing nine patches:

[YOUTUBE]Quzu2H5xeGQ[/YOUTUBE]

(much easier then piecing them sq by sq)

Sorry for the :hijacked:
There are a lot of ladies on here that can guide you when you have questions.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Strip piecing is when you sew two or more strips together, side by side, THEN cut the joined strips into pieces the desired length.

Strip piecing for fast and easy quilting.

Here's a web site I enjoy - great video tutorials:
Always Great, Always Free Quilting Tutorials


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Chixarecute said:


> Strip piecing is when you sew two or more strips together, side by side, THEN cut the joined strips into pieces the desired length.
> 
> Strip piecing for fast and easy quilting.
> 
> ...



Wow...what a neat idea. Wish I'd known that before I cut out 200 pieces of 1 1/2" by 2 1/2" strips last week! one...at...a...time...

Thanks for the video and the explanation.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

There's a reason this book is free.

I knit and design knitting. I quilt and design quilts. I really don't understand why you need to knit first. And to not have patterns? Crazy.


----------

